# small motion sensor rated for outdoor exposure ?



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

Hope this is the right section of the forum for this question :smile: . I have a 3 light traffic light installed in front of my 2 car man cave . When I installed it I ran plastic conduit from an existing waterproof outlet up to an on/off switch . From the on/off switch I went about 3 ' up and installed another waterproof box to house a motion sensor . From that box I ran up to another outlet box that the traffic light is plugged into . I have a sequencer board in the traffic light and it works just like it should .

For now I have to manually flip the light on or off and she does her thing. But I would like to find a small motion sensor to activate the light when either people or a vehicle get near .......... lets say within 20 ' or so . In a perfect world the sensor would fit in a 3/4 " or 1 " diameter hole . Also it has to work with 110 volt and be rated for outdoor exposure . I have found several online but only indoor rated :sad: I did try what I call the standard Home Depot sensor for outdoor lights but I got a dud , it worked once then failed . So do any of you have a suggestion for a small outdoor rated motion sensor ? I do NOT want dusk to dawn feature just motion .


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Porsche986S said:


> Hope this is the right section of the forum for this question :smile: . I have a 3 light traffic light installed in front of my 2 car man cave . When I installed it I ran plastic conduit from an existing waterproof outlet up to an on/off switch . From the on/off switch I went about 3 ' up and installed another waterproof box to house a motion sensor . From that box I ran up to another outlet box that the traffic light is plugged into . I have a sequencer board in the traffic light and it works just like it should .
> 
> For now I have to manually flip the light on or off and she does her thing. But I would like to find a small motion sensor to activate the light when either people or a vehicle get near .......... lets say within 20 ' or so . In a perfect world the sensor would fit in a 3/4 " or 1 " diameter hole . Also it has to work with 110 volt and be rated for outdoor exposure . I have found several online but only indoor rated :sad: I did try what I call the standard Home Depot sensor for outdoor lights but I got a dud , it worked once then failed . So do any of you have a suggestion for a small outdoor rated motion sensor ? I do NOT want dusk to dawn feature just motion .


 This one can be set to work daytime.
http://www.rockonfactory.com/index....-sensor-detector-light-switch-ac-85-265v.html


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

Yeah that looks exactly like the one I tried from HD . I will continue to look for something smaller but can always go back to that one . Thanks


----------

